# ,      . (). by zina-korzina

## nickeler

> . ().  
>  1990-   .     ,      . ...          -  1995  1997 ,   ,   ,    . 1990-     , ,   -  ... ,   ,    'Vogue',  -        .    1980-,  1990-    .   -     ,     .       -  ,   (  !), , ,  ,   .   :  ,    (  !)  
>   -  ,   .    * -     , , - -  ! ,    ,   - - .    -   'Tom Klaim'          .  -   -:        .     :   -         .    .   - .      . ...  
>    -     'Vogue'  1998-1999 . 
>  , -   1997    ,      . -      .   , , ,     -   .    - , -  (     ),        .      -       , ,             ...     - ,      ,    .    ,  - ,   .    .   (,  'Moschino')         (,  'Escada'),  , , 400   .     'Issey Miyake'.  . , !  
>   (   ).    -      .   - ,    ?  . ,     - , ,   . ,  . ,  .   , ,  . -     ,       .    , -  ?   ? ,     !     .   .       (   ), ,    ,   , , .     .    . ,     . -   . ׸ ,  , --.    - , , . Ÿ    'Vogue' -    !      .        -   43 ,     (- 'Pleasures')   'Vogue' c  .    'Cosmo'.  
>    -      .   V -    'Rammstein',  ,       . (  -      ,   -  ). V -  -.   -    .  ?       -    , ,     ,     -...  - ( -) ,     , - . ,   . , .   -  .       (   ). ,   -      ,     .  2000   IKEA -    .     IKEA -   .   ,   ,       .   -   . 
>     ,     ,        -.    -  ,   .    ,      'Veuve Clicquot'.       .    - -,   ,      .      .  
>    2002      -  , , , .      -,    .    'Pleasures' -      .   -  ,    .    -    - -.   *,    ,   , . , ,  .  ,  ,  ,     ...   ,   .

  . 
  .   
http://zina-korzina.livejournal.com/401005.html 
 -:      ..     .

----------


## RAMM

", ,  .  ,  ,  ,     ...   ,   .  " 
 -  ?   .    .     .

----------


## nickeler

*RAMM*,       .

----------


## laithemmer

**:     

> -:      ..     .

      -      . ?

----------


## nickeler

**:    *laithemmer*,  .   -  ?

----------

